# Tortugas!



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

We just returned from Akumal Mexico a few days ago. These are a few of my favorite shots. The underwater shots are from Akumal Bay, the turtles come there to feed on the grass on the bottom. The last one is of my wife on Xpu-Ha beach.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Great pics!!!


What kind of camera used???


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

A W E S O M E ! ! !


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow nice pics!! The first one looks like a print/painting.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to agree and say Wow. I really love that first turtle picture. What camera and what were your settings? That would make a beautiful print. Thanks for showing us a bit of your fun. I would really like to visit a place like that someday.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

WOW!!! sweeet pics!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I second WOW!!!!, Very nice, the first pic s/b printed and hung. Pic of the wife looks like travel brochure. Good job!


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that's a fine camera you got there. Great pics.
We are going to Plya Aug 8th for a week, can't wait.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice shots!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with stargazer, the one of your wife looks like should be on a travel brochure or poster. Nice pics


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

Akumal is still one of the best kept secrets in Mexico.

Great photos.

J


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words and compliments. The camera used for the under water shots was an Olympus 770 SW. We had to take alot of turtle shots to get just a few good ones. Corona filmed one of their beach commercials last summer on the same stretch of beach thet my wife is on.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice sea life photos. the one of the wife ain't bad, either.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Very artistic! The first one looks like a watercolor. I am sure you had to work at getting these...and they are totally worth the work...excellent job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Outstanding shots... Travel brochure...maybe...but I'd...print 'em; frame 'em and hang 'em. Rich


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

beautiful water


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Those are amongst the best underwater point and shoot shots I've ever seen. Very nice.


----------

